# My life revolves around this



## CBL (Feb 19, 2014)

I just found this forum, as after finding out a few months ago I might have IBS-D, I'm losing all quality of life.

I'm Portuguese, so I apologize in advance for my English.

I'm 23 years old, female and on a vegan diet.

All my exams were normal, I haven't done a colonoscopy yet-

My first treatment was Spasmomen - which didn't work - and now I'm trying dicetel

It's gotten to the point where I, other than my mother, can't be around people anymore. I'm usually very bloated and go to the toiled several times a day. It's gets a lot worse when I get anxious, and I'm a very anxious person.

I started getting panic attacks when I started going to school in the beginning of 2013 because I was afraid my stomach might start making noises, or that I might get diarrhea or couldn't control wind. As the thought of this made me nervous, being nervous gave me some of this symptoms. I was never incontinent or anything like that happened on a public place, but the thought of it keeps me from living a normal life.

I stopped going. As I would feel like I wasn't in control and suffered from a lot of panic attacks in just 45 minutes of class.

Now, I can't be around anyone. I start feeling the same I did in school. I start getting nervous and feeling like I can't take it, I can't control it.

Along with this I've also started feeling the need to urinate a lot more frequently, I have to get up in the middle of night every night and I usually don't feel like I completely emptied my bladder. I also panic over not being able to hold it in, although it never happened, I feel like it could.

I feel like I'm doomed to spend the rest of my life secluded from everyone. This is stopping me from getting an education. I've been going to job interviews and it's tragic every time. It's the only thing in my mind when I'm around anyone. I only feel comfortable at home. I even get like this when the postman comes to deliver a package or a letter.

I thought I'd get better, but now I'm losing hope.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

oh i feel for you i am 35 and female suffered over 4 yrs now all the tests done nothing! i am the same in every respect and suffered a breakedown summer last yr and find it very difficult to leave the house now as scared i have an acident while out. the thought of going on public transport makes me panic and as you say takes over your life i have a very understanding husband and 15yr old son but it affects there life to. i am also on anti depresants now to and have bad anxiety bout alot of things! i am trying but it is hard i wish you well but you are not alone!


----------



## inamir (Feb 24, 2014)

You are definitely not alone. We all have our own problems. That's why we are here... to share some personal experiences.


----------



## thetoiletlife (Feb 25, 2014)

I can totally relate to you. Im a 24 yr old male and I suffer from IBS-A. I just returned to school last year and my first semester was miserable. I already have abdominal pain everyday and just having to attend class would send me into attacks. The anxiety from a test, quiz, project, or sitting through a long lecture would put my intestines into a fit. I had the lowest quality of life I've ever had and it took all my energy to complete my classes and get good grades. I was interested reading your story because I also have bladder issues and urinate much more frequently which I believed is linked to my IBS and anxiety. Very weird. Just wanted to let you know that you are not alone and my heart goes out to you or anyone that suffers with this. Attending physical classes can be a marathon on the body when you're trying to deal with severe IBS. Heck, I hate attending anything period with my symptoms. There is hope though and I've seen progress over the last two months from probiotics and diet change. Anyone wanting to chat more feel free to message me!


----------



## CBL (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your messages. They did make me feel better. 
I had a gastroenterology appointment today and have some exams booked for next week. I also started taking new medication. Coming home and reading your posts made me feel like I'm not the only one going through this - because I'm not. 
I hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I also suffered bad urinary symptoms in addition to the IBS. I peed on my pants once. I woke up several times every night. I have been working on my diet and now, after five years, I wake up only once.

I am still in chronic pain and suffering badly. This disease has completely destroyed my life. But I know it can be worse as I was in a worse condition five years ago.


----------



## arigold (Dec 29, 2014)

I know this thread is slightly old but I wanted to reply because I've read in a few places now about bladder issues and IBS and wondered if they were related? I've read a post elsewhere on this forum that mentioned having an overactive bladder and IBS.

Whenever I have to go anywhere slightly out of my comfort zone, I know have to go to the loo like 100 times before I can leave the house (both to pee and no.2). Plus I have poor cervical muscles and I've not even had kids yet, but apparently that can be caused by straining to go.

A dairy and gluten free diet helps massively, but I still get gas pains when I get the least bit stressed/anxious even if I've eaten nothing with dairy or gluten.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am eating a fish, meat and veggies diet. I am currently trying S. Boulardii.


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

It's because every time you do no. 2, your bladder usually releases whatever urine is stored. Since most people with IBS go to the toilet often, there is usually only small amounts of urine that empties. This eventually shrinks your bladder to the required size. This means you will feel the urgent need to pee all the time because it has because sensitive due to overuse. Also if you have caffeine or alcohol they distend your bladder so you feel the sensation to pee more. I used to need to pee all day long and became quite frustrating when was out in public. I managed to pull it under control after much training and persistance, and now go about five times a day. I am so thankful one symptom can stop bothering me.


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just following this topic


----------

